

Ask HN: Fully managed blogging platform w/ support for SSL/TLS & custom domain? - tosh

Hello dear HN fellows. I&#x27;m looking for a blogging platform that lets me use a custom domain and serve the blog over SSL&#x2F;TLS. As far as I understand none of the major platforms support this :&#x2F;<p><pre><code>  * Wordpress.com (custom domain, no SSL)
  * Tumblr (custom domain, no SSL)
  * SquareSpace (custom domain, SSL only on store&#x2F;checkout pages)
  * Blogger (custom domain, no SSL)
  * Medium (no custom domain, SSL)
</code></pre>
Did I miss something? Is DIY the only way right now? I&#x27;m willing to pay, but there is no one to take my money?
======
byoung2
They would have to host your SSL certificate, and that may require a static IP
address. Probably difficult for them to scale and keep profitable. You can do
it on WPEngine though:

[http://support.wpengine.com/how-does-all-this-work-https-
ssl...](http://support.wpengine.com/how-does-all-this-work-https-ssl-
certificates-ca-public-and-private-keys-csrs/)

